# 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe TMPS



## Altima08 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey,

I own a 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe(bought new), the car has very few miles and I have come to my first problem. The TPMS light on the dash came on and told me to pump air in the tire, tire pressure low. So, I pumped the air all the way up to 38/39 PSI, which is far more than your supposed to, I know that. But, the TPMS light is still on, and it prompts me that the tire pressure is still low. I know for a fact that the there isn't a leak in the wheel or tire. 

Since the car won't tell me which tire it 'thinks' is low on pressure. I figure, that if I plug in a scan tool into the OBD port, it'll tell me the code of which sensor is going haywire, I think only one sensor is broken. If I find which sensor is defective, I think I can order another one from OEM Nissan, then have it installed. But how do I setup the new TPMS sensor. Can only the dealer do this? Tips and suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah the joys of tmps systems...
My guess as to your problem is that a battery in one of your sensors has died. Usually they last something like 5 to 7 years, and the batteries cannot be replaced. You have to buy a new sensor. In your case because of age you will probably be best off ordering 4 new ones. You will have to have your wheels dismounted from the rims so as to remove the old and install the new, and then have the dealer or a tire shop with the flashing tool program your system for the new sensors. I would look elsewhere than dealership unless you want to spend top dollar.
Here is a link for some other options online
Nissan Altima TPMS Sensor - TPMS Sensors - Replacement Dorman Standard Motor Products - 2008 2007 2009 2012 08 07 09 12 - PartsGeek.com

and a link to another forums thread on the same subject with info how to reset 
http://www.altimaforums.net/reset-tire-pressure-light-t488.html?


----------

